# Silver Standard Breeders near Calgary, AB?



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

hello, i am having a hard time finding any silver breeders near Calgary, i would like them to be in BC, AB, or SK... driving distance. if you know of anyone please let me know (waiting till 2017 to actually get a puppy but would like to find a good breeder). i have found a few in Ontario but that is to far and would like to visit and pick up the puppy.

Thank you


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

have you checked out seransil? i don't know anything about them, really, but have run into their site while browsing around.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Evelyn Sera- Seransil Poodles. Lovely silvers.


----------

